# جميع اللهجات: كنب



## פפאיה

مرحبا بكم,

بالنسبة لكلمة "كنب" - كنت اعرف انها جمع كلمة "كنباية", بس بفكر انه يمكن تكون اسم جمع.

فكان بدي اسال كيف بتعرفوها انتو, وهل في فرق بين السياقات اللي الواحد يمكن يستخدم فيها كلمة "كنب" بعكس اشكال الجمع "كنبايات" او "كنبة", مثلا.

شكرا!


----------



## elroy

أنا بس بستعمل "كنبيات"؛ ولا مرة سمعت "كنب".

(بتصوّر إنو سؤالك عن اللهجة الفلسطينية...)


----------



## פפאיה

الصراحة (عفوا, ما قلت في السؤال) ما قصدت اللهجة الفلسطينية وبس, لانه شفت انه الكلمة بيستخدموها في اكمن لهجة, ويمكن كمان بالفصحى - بس ما بعرف انه او وين بكون الاستخدام واسع(؟), وكيف بالضبط (جمع والا اسم جمع).


----------



## cherine

ما دمت بتسأل عن جميع اللهجات، إذن:
في اللهجة المصرية، كَنَب جمع كَنَبَة. مش بنقول كنباية، ولا أظن أن "كَنَبات" صيغة جمع شائعة الاستخدام.


----------



## clevermizo

على علمي في اللهجة السورية توجدان الكلمتان "كنبة" وأيضا "كنباية" وجموعهما "كنبات" و"كنبيات" ولا أعرف هل يوجد فرق بينهما أم إذا واحدة أكثر منتشرةً من منطقة إلى أخرى. 

وأما "كنب" كجمع ل"كنبة" فلم أسمعها من أي متكلم لهجة شامية. كما هي موجودة في مصر (كما قالت شيرين) فيمكن أن نجدها في مناطق قريبة من مصر مثل غزة.


----------



## Josh_

أيوا، أنا كمان بأسمع كنبة وكنب في اللهجة المصرية وما بأسمعش كنباية. بس أظن إني بأسمع كنب بالمعنى العام لأنها اسم الجمع وتدل على مجموع الآحاد. 
"كنبات" ممكن مش شائعة الاستخدام في الهجة المصرية بس إذا عزنا نعدّ عدد النوع دا من الأثاث المفروض نستعمل "كنبات" - مثلا خمس كنبات ومش خمس كنب - صح؟ ولا أنا غلطان؟


----------



## cherine

صح يا جوش  كنب بتُستعمل في هذا النوع من الجمع. المثنى: كَنَبْتِين، الجمع: كَنَب، وعند العد: تَلَت كنبات، أربع كنبات....

ميزو، اسمح لي بتصويب بسيط: غزة مُعرَّفة بذاتها (يعني مش بتاخد ألف ولام).


----------



## Masjeen

بالكويت: قنفة والجمع قنفات


----------



## rayloom

cherine said:


> صح يا جوش  كنب بتُستعمل في هذا النوع من الجمع. المثنى: كَنَبْتِين، الجمع: كَنَب، وعند العد: تَلَت كنبات، أربع كنبات....
> 
> ميزو، اسمح لي بتصويب بسيط: غزة مُعرَّفة بذاتها (يعني مش بتاخد ألف ولام).



أول شيء مبروك على المنتدى الجديد 

ثاني شيء، في اللهجة الحجازية بنستعمل كنبة، كنب، وكنبات بنفس الطريقة المستعملة في اللهجة المصرية، واللي شرحتها شيرين.

بس كنت حاب أضيف إنه في البيوت القديمة عندنا، كان هناك ما يسمى بالـ "كراويت" أو "كرويت"، واللي بتشبه الجلسات العربية ولكنها مرتفعة عن الأرض. وعادة مرتفعة أكثر من الكنبات نفسها. هل أحد سمع بالكراويت في لهجته؟


----------



## Mahaodeh

في العراق يقولون قنفة وقنفات كما قال مسجين. أما كَرَوِيْتَة فهي نوع من الأرائك المصنوعة من خوص النخل وغالبا ما تستخدم في الخارج (في الحدائق أو الشرفات أو ما أشبه) وإن كان بعض الناس يستخدمونها في الداخل. تجمع جمع مؤنث سالم على كَرَوِيْتات، لم أسمع كراويت من قبل وإن كان اللفظ يبدو مما يمكن استخدامه في العراق.


----------



## rayloom

mahaodeh said:


> في العراق يقولون قنفة وقنفات كما قال مسجين. أما كَرَوِيْتَة فهي نوع من الأرائك المصنوعة من خوص النخل وغالبا ما تستخدم في الخارج (في الحدائق أو الشرفات أو ما أشبه) وإن كان بعض الناس يستخدمونها في الداخل. تجمع جمع مؤنث سالم على كَرَوِيْتات، لم أسمع كراويت من قبل وإن كان اللفظ يبدو مما يمكن استخدامه في العراق.



بالفعل كان أجدادنا ينطقونها كَرَوِيت. كراويت هذه من عندي، قلت يمكن كانوا يحذفون الألف كما نحذفها في مَنَديل (مناديل).
عموما يبدو أن كرويت هي جمع كرويتة عندنا، بس لازم أتأكد من هذه المعلومة.


----------



## إسكندراني

زي ما قلتي يا شيرين، بس يمكن انا مش فاهم ايه هي «صيغة الجمع» بالظبط.
عموماً في مصر:
*كنبة *واحدة
*كَنَبْتِيْن*
تَلَت و اربع و خمس و ست و سبع و تمن و تسع و عشر *كَنَبات*
و حداشر كنبة ، وبقية الارقام *كنبة*
و أي عدد مش مذكور تبقى صيغة الجمع «كنب»، مثلاً «هات الكنب اللي هناك» تدلّ على عدد ثلاث كنبات فما أكير.
ياريت يكون الكلام واضح؟


----------



## פפאיה

شكرًا يا جماعة.


----------



## Abu Fahm

إن الكلمة كراويت أستغرب منها لآن في لغتي الروسية نسم بها السرير وهي كراوات


----------



## Mahaodeh

ربما كان لها علاقة بالسرير. في الحقيقة لا أدري أصل الكلمة ولكن ربما كان أصلها تركيّا (أقصد من آسيا الوسطى وليس اللغة التركية) فانتقلت إلى اللغتين. أعتقد أن هناك كلمات أخرى مشتركة بين الروسية وبعض اللهجات العربية.


----------



## L.2

أقول كنب للمجموعة الكاملة طقم مثلا اما عندما تكون مبعثرة او كنبات معدودة فالجمع كنبات.


----------

